
Evolution of Application Data Caching: From RAM to SSD - mzehrer
https://medium.com/netflix-techblog/evolution-of-application-data-caching-from-ram-to-ssd-a33d6fa7a690
======
mzehrer
Summary: Memcached provides an external storage shim called extstore, that
supports storing of data on SSD (I2) and NVMe (I3). extstore is efficient in
terms of cost & storage device utilization without compromising the speed and
throughput. All the metadata (key & other metadata) is stored in RAM whereas
the actual data is stored on flash.

